# Huge twins Noah and Zachery 26/04/10



## lizziedripping

Hi there - some pics of my big boys Noah 7Ibs 3ozs and Zachery 8Ibs 13ozs!!

Taken shortly after birth and on the day we came home.
 



Attached Files:







CIMG0911.JPG
File size: 126.7 KB
Views: 104









CIMG0920.JPG
File size: 105.3 KB
Views: 104









CIMG0930.JPG
File size: 122.2 KB
Views: 155









CIMG0962.JPG
File size: 110.6 KB
Views: 159


----------



## pink_bow

they are beautiful & such good weights for twins! xxx


----------



## Pops

Just gorgeous hun and fantastic weights too!!!

2 proper boys you have there!! :cloud9:

xxx


----------



## Hollys_Twinny

awww they are both lovely, zacherys very long, reminds me of morgan as a newborn :) Congrats xx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

congratulations!!!!! two gorgeous boys !!

very very good weights too xxxx


----------



## ZoeMxwell

They r adorable


----------



## Jessa

Congrats! They're cutie pies! :)


----------



## Vicks

Congratulations, they are so cute!!


----------



## chief's wife

congrats. very cute and lovely babies. well done


----------



## cleckner04

Congrats!! :happydance:


----------



## Jemma_x

Congrats, there gorgeous x


----------



## Delilah

Congratulations and wow at the weights they are gorgeous x


----------



## sarah0108

they are gorgeous congrats!! x


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Congratulations hunny!!!! what a great weight for twins!! I adore the picture were their in there little hospital cot!! My df walked past and saw it and did the biggest Awwww lol =D xxxxxxx


----------



## Auntie

Oh they are adorable :) Congrats x


----------



## Samemka

Congratulations, what fantastic weights!!!!!!


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Congrats :) Great weights for twins xx


----------



## Niki

Congratulations they are so cute!!


----------



## susanneb1984

Congrats, you certainly cooked them well with their weights. Well done xx


----------



## kiwimama

Well done on on carrying those bonny boys - they are both just gorgeous!


----------



## Tashry

Congrats! What lovely weights for twins! They are gorgeous babies - well done momma!


----------



## hayley x

They are gorgeous congratulations xxx


----------



## wilbrabeany

Congratulations cracking weights!!!


----------



## AFC84

My god! I can't believe the weights...you must have been sooo uncomfortable! :o

They're proper cuties though, congrats :)


----------



## Kenzie_tank

ohhh they are gorgous!!! congratts :)


----------



## elainegee

great pics, what great big healthy boys you have! Congratulations xx


----------



## CookieDough23

Aw wow, they just make your heart melt. I bet you are one proud mummy. Congrats and the best of luck with your bundles of joy!


----------



## Spiderspinz

Aww wow so very cute I want twin babies now! xxx


----------



## trumpetbum

What wee crackers <3 congrats.


----------



## twiggy56

wow- thats over a stone right?!

you're amazing! Congratulations!


----------



## bunnyg82

Awww what gorgeous boys and fab weights anyway, let alone for twins! Congratulations! Xx


----------



## FEDup1981

Congrats, they are gorgeous! You must have had one HUGE bump!!! x


----------



## lanaross

congrats hun xxx


----------



## louise1302

absolutely beautiful babies :cloud9:


----------



## bambikate

wow well done you they are gorgeous x x


----------

